# Hole in my interior?



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Something weird happened on Wednesday. I did a burnout to impress a couple of highway crew workers, after they gave me the universal sign to "spin your tires" (you know, two fingers pointing at each other, while spinning). Anyway, it was fairly close to my house that I did this, and the tire smoke followed me home. I parked in my normal spot, shut the car off and then I realized that there was smoke coming from the rear of my car up by the front seat. It was tire smoke.
Does anyone have any idea where this would come from? (spare me the obvious please, I know it comes from the tires during a burnout)...I mean, how in the world did it get INSIDE the car? I didn't have any windows open and I have a 100% stock interior, and the trunk was closed. 
Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Something weird happened on Wednesday. I did a burnout to impress a couple of highway crew workers, after they gave me the universal sign to "spin your tires" (you know, two fingers pointing at each other, while spinning). Anyway, it was fairly close to my house that I did this, and the tire smoke followed me home. I parked in my normal spot, shut the car off and then I realized that there was smoke coming from the rear of my car up by the front seat. It was tire smoke.
> Does anyone have any idea where this would come from? (spare me the obvious please, I know it comes from the tires during a burnout)...I mean, how in the world did it get INSIDE the car? I didn't have any windows open and I have a 100% stock interior, and the trunk was closed.
> Anybody else experienced this?


*Did you have your vents open? Defroster or air flow in the fresh air setting? *


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

No, it was turned to the recycle setting and off.

That's what's odd, it came from the REAR of the car...like it crept through/around the back seat on the passenger side!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Duh, it's from the tires doing a burnout.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

if you look under that plastic shield under trunk there seems to be some areas where bolts come trough and at least one knockout plug that i saw. it appears to me that if one did make enough smoke it may be feasable that some could make it's way through and possibly enter the car through the trunk release maybe or behind the seat?


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

if you really wanted to test you could go lay some smoke and immediatley open the trunk and check.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I might give that a try once I replace my battery. It's shot. I have to jump start the car to get it running, then it runs only on the power the alternator is putting out...when I shut it off, it's dead as a doornail. 
I suspect that you're right though, there's probably some small opening which let the smoke in. Fortunately, I love the smell of tire smoke, so it's not a big problem. It was just odd to see this white smoke flowing from the back of the car up into the front seat. I really need to stop doing stuff like that, or I'll be replacing the tires AGAIN, in addition to the battery.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
i used to have a 77 camaro with no stereo system no back speakers.
smoke would pour in from the speaker holes on the back shelf.
tires were a lot cheaper back then though.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

The smoke might of entered thru the trunk vents


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> The smoke might of entered thru the trunk vents


Was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Interesting. I wasn't even aware that there were trunk vents. That would certainly explain it though. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I also smell the exhaust fumes after pushin all the ponys out of the barn at the same time I also get exhaust soot on the rear bumper cover it shows up in small black dust that stands out on the yellow jacket


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> I also smell the exhaust fumes after pushin all the ponys out of the barn at the same time I also get exhaust soot on the rear bumper cover it shows up in small black dust that stands out on the yellow jacket


so thats what all that black dust is on my bumper. :lol:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I get zero black junk on my bumper, and I have a YJ too. It may be because I've had my car tuned, which would mean it's not running pig rich.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I find a lot of black dust on my wheels and behind the rear wheels on the fender. The brake dust coming from the brakes is the worse I have ever noticed on any car I have ever had.*


----------

